# Young tricolors and others



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's one of Gull's and Windflower's young does at about six weeks old







And here are some pix of Licorice's, Pepper's and Grandpa's young girlies. They are about five weeks old.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! I want one <3


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

They are beautiful.x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

i want one too :lol: gorgeous :love1


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, fantastic looking tris!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all you guys.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I love the two last mice!  B-E-A-utiful meeces moustress!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks bunches. I'd like to get the really rich chocolate in my tris; it's weird, because I've had lovely chocolates in tri litters, but not that shade that is shown by Ghiradelli, my cuddle buddy.

Hey!That's a reason to give the little sweetie a romp with one of my nice young tricolor does! Personality does matter a lot to me in my choice of who to breed or not to breed.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

You are doing a very good job again!
Best, Roland


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos, Roland.

All I can say about some of my tris is, "Geeze Louise, those ears are kinda big. whatzupwidat?' 

guppie claimed, before he sent me my first tris, "And, I'll send her one that is more typy so her mice will have EARS!"


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Your tris are beautiful!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

